# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  When does cheap 3DPrinting explode?

## 3DPLUS

Hello.
As the title above.
for what Im seeing, 3DPrinting is exceeded. Its expensive, awaiting too long,...
Should I wait for another 3DP technology or give up?
P/S: Im working at a 3D company (_Designer_ Dịch vụ máy in 3D: https://in3dplus.com/ )
20476591_1516710241685712_8624373757956449200_n.jpg

----------


## curious aardvark

given that 3d printing is cheap and readily available. 
No idea what you mean.

----------


## Roberts_Clif

> P/S: Im working at a 3D company (_Designer_ Dịch vụ máy in 3D: https://in3dplus.com/ )



It appears he's advertising this 3D Printing Service in Banh Van Tran, Tan Binh Dist. Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam.
Though no one would complain if prices dropped. That would just mean more 3D Printers are being purchased and retailed.

----------

